# VapeCon 2017 - Classic Hits deejay session



## Silver

Hi all

*We are delighted to announce that @KZOR , one of our esteemed forumites from Cape Town, will be coming to VapeCon 2017 and will treat us to a Classic Hits deejay session.*

The vaping community includes folk from all age groups - both young and old(er). Inspired by a thread that @hands created ( https://www.ecigssa.co.za/remember-that-old-song.t39377/ ) we thought it would be great to celebrate with some of the greatest hits from times gone by.

It's going to be fabulous for many of us to relax after a full day over a super vape and listen to some great songs. Who knows, we may even see some members dancing - hehe.

@KZOR has loads of experience in this area and he knows his music very well. He has graciously accepted this task and we are very thankful for that.

The VapeCon schedule is being finalised - we anticipate this slot to take place later in the day after the prize giving.

The idea is that a portion of this slot will be devoted to playing songs that we as a community choose (@KZOR will elaborate more about that below). And the rest, he will put together for us.
Once again, a big thanks to @KZOR 

For those of us that have been active in that song thread, lets join in the fun and community spirit to help make this a great success.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @KZOR 

Just remember if you dont play my song i will delete you from skype

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just as long as Modern Talking or Aqua is not on the playlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I have decided the best way to choose a set of forum songs is to go by the number of likes that songs have received.
So would everyone interested in participating in this please use the link below and go through the variety of songs posted by members and "like" what you think a great song/songs would be for you to vape on at Vapecon. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/remember-that-old-song.t39377/
I will give members opportunity to the 20th August to make their choices and then do the tally and compile a list of the top 15 songs.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Oh yes @Silver @KZOR this is gonna be wicked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just as long as Modern Talking or Aqua is not on the playlist


Can't do that @SmokeyJoe 

You my heart you my soul.... Cherri Cherri lady

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

David bowie pleeeeease


----------



## SmokeyJoe

incredible_hullk said:


> Can't do that @SmokeyJoe
> 
> You my heart you my soul.... Cherri Cherri lady


Hahaha

Nooooooooo! I have so many bad memories from those songs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@SmokeyJoe.. for Aqua, would you prefer Barbie Girl or


----------



## BumbleBee

Ooh ooh we gotta have some Bee Gees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Kuhlkatz said:


> @SmokeyJoe.. for Aqua, would you prefer Barbie Girl or



You guys really want to give me nightmares tonight

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

This is going to be fantastic

I can just imagine some of us taking to the dance floor as the day draws to a close 
I recall one of the earlier vape meets when @johan danced for us on the tables....
Who remembers that?

hehe


----------



## Kuhlkatz

SmokeyJoe said:


> You guys really want to give me nightmares tonight



Haha, I have no bad memories of those, but as dad of a daughter that had that album on CD, I totally had my fill and would vehemently deny that I likely still remember the words of most of them

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Kuhlkatz said:


> Haha, I have no bad memories of those, but as dad of a daughter that had that album on CD, I totally had my fill and would vehemently deny that I likely still remember the words of most of them


ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes.... Earworm Alert!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This is going to be fantastic
> 
> I can just imagine some of us taking to the dance floor as the day draws to a close
> I recall one of the earlier vape meets when @johan danced for us on the tables....
> Who remembers that?
> 
> hehe



Yes I do and it wasn't a pretty sight!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max

Like I said in the "What are you Packing for VapeCon" Thread



Max said:


> for the "Onni van die Kaap" Mnr @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Plus side @Silver can save the budget for smoke machine... u have us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

Jus throw some journey in there please people! Steve perry at vapecon. Supertamp too asseblief


----------



## johan

It will not be complete without _Golden Earring's Radar Love_.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I do and it wasn't a pretty sight!



It was not suppose to look pretty to you Rob!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> It was not suppose to look pretty to you Rob!



The chicks smaaked it stukkend @johan!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

johan said:


> It will not be complete without _Golden Earring's Radar Love_.


A massive agree to this one bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

